
Linia a new puzzle game for iOS and Android - yariok
http://linia.blackrobotgames.com
======
petepete
Looked at the pictures, watched the video, still have no idea what's going on.
Looks beautiful, though.

~~~
yariok
well, try it :P

~~~
zardeh
That costs money ;)

Although the gameplay does look really cool.

